# OMG



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

never sieze is a life saver


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Theres a puller so you dont have to do that (cut the prop off). Use grease, not antiseize


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

when i put on the new one i greased the szzszzzzz out of it


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

you did remember to take the pin out before trying right?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> you did remember to take the pin out before trying right?


I would assume he meant he cut the prop off? lol
either way, I'm sure there was an easier way of getting it off rather than cutting it......lol


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

PIB it is a motor that is a 1988 and i bet the prop has never been off before and yes i took it to a prop shop and they could not get it off either


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

yet another exaple as to how a little routine maintence goes a LONG way....


----------

